
iMoondo Video Classifieds - RobMoondo
http://www.imoondo.com
======
RobMoondo
Hey everyone, this will be my first post. Just wondering what some fellow
startup guys and gals think of my team's website. It's set up for video
classifieds - pretty self explanatory but its basically a synergy of Craigs
List and YouTube.

~~~
kyro
How is this different from realpeoplerealstuff.com?

------
rokhayakebe
Ilike. You need to get out there and kick major butts and get the most content
you can get. Maybe you should get hot colege chicks to post on "meet people".
gr8 job

